# Stearns



## cyclingday (Oct 2, 2017)

I'm not sure what year this Stearns is, but it showed up at our ride yesterday, and I just thought that some of you might like to see it.


 

 

 

 

 

 I thought it was interesting to see all of the scripted parts on it.
Even the links of the chain had Stearns script on them.
Great bike, Walt!
Thanks for bringing it out.


----------



## keith kodish (Oct 2, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> I'm not sure what year this Stearns is, but it showed up at our ride yesterday, and I just thought that some of you might like to see it.View attachment 685748 View attachment 685749 View attachment 685750 View attachment 685751 View attachment 685753 View attachment 685752 I thought it was interesting to see all of the scripted parts on it.
> Even the links of the chain had Stearns script on them.
> Great bike, Walt!
> Thanks for bringing it out.



Seen this frame,when Walt first got it. Funny,he always,for the 20+ years I've known him,dug up the coolest weird bikes.[emoji847]

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 2, 2017)

Yeah, take note of the different diameter wheels.
The antique equivalent of today's modern Pursuit Velodrome Racers.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 2, 2017)

@Jesse McCauley
@bricycle 
@hoofhearted 
@Velocipedist Co.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 2, 2017)

THAT is SMOK'N!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 2, 2017)

Yep Walt has a penchant for finding the unusual. Cool thing is he rides this stuff! V/r Shawn


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 2, 2017)

Just about the sexiest Stearns I've seen, lots of distinct decalwork too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fat tire trader (Oct 3, 2017)

Say Hi to Walt for me.


----------



## Ed Minas (Oct 3, 2017)

I love Stearns Yellow Fellows.  Excuse me I have to go change my shirt there is drool all over it.


----------



## Rambler (Oct 3, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> Yeah, take note of the different diameter wheels.
> The antique equivalent of today's modern Pursuit Velodrome Racers.




With the different size wheels and nearly straight forks, this Stearns appears to be a pace bike. National Cycle built a very similar machine.

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/e...anufacturing-bicycle.98179/page-2#post-637678





National Cycle:


----------



## corbettclassics (Oct 3, 2017)

Many of the bicycle manufacturers built Pace Followers.  I have yet to see a Stearns mentioned anywhere and this is the first one for me that resembles one. I just don't have enough information with catalogues or write-ups with Stearns where one was ever mentioned.  Either way it's a beautiful machine! ( Some had the forward facing fork and some had straight forks )

Some of the other manufacturers that built the Pace Follower are: Hudson, Reading, Yale, Snell, National, Pierce, Iver Johnson, Columbia, the Orient 1:30 which Major Taylor rode and I even have a picture of Walthour on what I'm sure is a Dayton Pace Follower.  Walthour rode many Pace bikes and it's hard to name them all but I know most of them.  

Other European manufacturer Pace Follower's are: - Cycles Saving, Brennabor, Corona, Express, Affick, Gladiator and many others.  Of course I'm referring to TOC - 1900's era.


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Oct 3, 2017)

That`s a Cool Ride !!!  Wonder if "Yellow Fellow" has anything to do with "The Yellow Kid?"
He was a popular Cartoon Character of that era...


----------



## Gus (Sep 5, 2020)

That DT decal does not look original, neither does the HB decal. I believe this bikes only bared the Head tube decals The badge with the hammer, the Model decal and the style.


----------

